# Passport photo generator



## John22

Not really a photo gallery, but It's a stylish on-line tool to make your own passport photos. (Or nice looking 2*4 matrix of an abstract picture.. )

have fun!


----------



## brucesg

also.


----------



## trunion

Wow that is great! We were going to have to make an appointment at the post office , go get the pictures, drag the kids down there. Sure has changed from the old days of passport cameras!


----------



## ShaCow

why not walk into your local supermarket and use the approved booth?


----------



## Rachelsne

ShaCow said:


> why not walk into your local supermarket and use the approved booth?



Its different in the US you have to either have it taken at the post office or at one of the mall stores that take portraits as they also do passport pics


----------



## blogsofphotogs

I've done passport photos before in the US and had no problems


----------



## KD5NRH

Rachelsne said:


> Its different in the US you have to either have it taken at the post office or at one of the mall stores that take portraits as they also do passport pics



Two grocery stores and the Walgreens do them here.  CVS might, if one could ever find their employees.


----------



## pika

http://www.reeloo.net/app/print_your_photo/
Make your passport photo online, for free and without need of Photoshop etc.
Just paste photo of you, crop your face and print it. Quite simple, isn't it?


----------



## vandyck

For those who would rather make their own photo...which is no big deal...make sure that it meets the Department of State rules.  It would really suck to go through all the work and have it rejected because the picture wasn't right.  Here is the link to the specs.  Really easy to print out from a home computer.

http://travel.state.gov/passport/guide/composition/composition_874.html


----------



## apostasy

is a new passport photo generator, its use automatic face detection. 
You can choose from numerous country standards and print sizes.
Its royalty free.


----------



## passportphotosnow

You can create your own passport photo online with this website. Its very easy to use, it guides you on how to take a correct passport photo of yourself and then just simply upload the photo to the website and follow the instructions to crop your photo to make it a perfect passport photo size and aspect ratio etc. Great site and easy to use: You can create your own passport photo online with this website. Its very easy to use, it guides you on how to take a correct passport photo of yourself and then just simply upload the photo to the website and follow the instructions to crop your photo to make it a perfect passport photo size and aspect ratio etc. Great site and easy to use:


----------



## The_Traveler

Rachelsne said:


> ShaCow said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not walk into your local supermarket and use the approved booth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its different in the US you have to either have it taken at the post office or at one of the mall stores that take portraits as they also do passport pics
Click to expand...


Not correct at all.

The US Dept of State publishes the requirements and I've done my entire family's photos for passports and foreign visas with no problems.


----------

